# Parallele Schnittstelle defekt? Wie Testen?



## godi (25 November 2006)

Hallo!

Wir haben in der Firma SPS'n von der Firma Automata (SCS) im einsatz. Wenn wir solch eine Steuerung mit nem Programm neu bespielen möchten dann haben wir eine .hex Datei die man mit einem Programm (von der Firma die die SPS Programmiert hat) über die Parallele Schnittstelle auf nen Dongle zum CANopen Bus auf die Steuerung spielen kann.

Jetzt haben wir einen neuen Laptop bekommen (Siemens Fujitsu Lifebook E8110) und ich wollte das Bespielen der SPS über den Laptop Probieren.
Das programm zeigt mir an das der Bus ok ist wenn ich die Verbindung aufgebaut habe. Nur ist mein Problem jetzt wenn ich die .hex Datei übertragen will dann zeigt mir bei der Übertragung der Status an das es eine Verbindung zur Steuerung gibt aber das Programm verlangt eine Rückmeldung von der Steuerung die sie nicht bekommt und somit die Übertragung abbricht.
Ich bin der Meinung das ich alles richtig eingestellt habe da ich mit einen älteren Laptop die Datei Problemlos senden kann. Im BIOS habe ich auch nachkontrolliert ob die Schnittstelle senden und empfangen kann.

Jetzt glaube ich das die Schnittstelle defekt ist (keine Daten empfangen kann) weil ein Arbeitskolege von mir das Programmierkabel vom Field PG genommen hat und die S5 (TTY Schnittstelle) mit der Parallelen Schnittstelle des Laptops verbunden hat.

Kann es sein das die Schnittstelle dadurch defekt geworden ist?
Wie kann ich die Schnittstelle kontrollieren? Geht es mit Hyper Terminal?

godi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 November 2006)

godi schrieb:


> Jetzt glaube ich das die Schnittstelle defekt ist (keine Daten empfangen kann) weil ein Arbeitskolege von mir das Programmierkabel vom Field PG genommen hat und die S5 (TTY Schnittstelle) mit der Parallelen Schnittstelle des Laptops verbunden hat.
> Kann es sein das die Schnittstelle dadurch defekt geworden ist?


Wie kann man den so blöd sein ?
Dass das beim PG passiert, kann ich ja noch glauben, ober bei nem Notebook ??
Kann schon den LPT beschädigt haben...



godi schrieb:


> Wie kann ich die Schnittstelle kontrollieren? Geht es mit Hyper Terminal?


Nein, Hyperterminal ist für die serielle Schnittstelle.

Sicher kannst du eigendlich nur sein, wenn du ein entsprechendes Testprogramm mit einem Teststecker auf der LPT Schnittstelle benutzt.

Frag mal deinen Computerhändler.


----------



## godi (26 November 2006)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wie kann man den so blöd sein ?
> Dass das beim PG passiert, kann ich ja noch glauben, ober bei nem Notebook ??
> Kann schon den LPT beschädigt haben...


 
Du glaubst gar nicht was der noch alles macht. Aber schön kleinweise höre ich auf mich zu ärgern weils ja so und so nix bring. Das einzige was mir weh tut ist das solche Leute das selbe Verdienen wie ich.



Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Nein, Hyperterminal ist für die serielle Schnittstelle.
> 
> Sicher kannst du eigendlich nur sein, wenn du ein entsprechendes Testprogramm mit einem Teststecker auf der LPT Schnittstelle benutzt.
> 
> Frag mal deinen Computerhändler.


 
Computerhändler kann ich nicht fragen. Ist der Firmenlaptop in der Instandhaltung. Und wenn ich in die EDV zu uns gehe und dann ist die Schnittstelle doch nicht defekt dann meckert mein Arbeitskolege wieder.  
Ausserdem würde es mich auch interessieren. 
Es müsste ja möglich sein das ich in VB (kenne mich mit VB nur gering aus) oder so die Parallele Schnittstelle anspreche. Dann könnte ich 2Rechner miteinander verbinden auf beiden im BIOS auf ECP einstellen und wenigstens die 8 Datenleitungen kontrollieren ob auch was ankommt.
Oder geht das gar net?

godi


----------



## Ralle (26 November 2006)

Habt ihr irgendeine Software, die einen Dongle für den Parallelport benötigt. 
Ist zwar blöd, extra eine Software zu installieren, aber im Notfall halt so. Der Dongle wird ja von der Software ausgelesen, gibt also Daten an den PC zurück. Funktioniert er, ist das ein gutes Zeichen für die Schnittstelle.

Ich glaube nicht, daß der Port durch das falsche Kabel defekt ist, wer ein älteres PG hat, hat auch schon einmal das AG-Kabel an den parallelen Port gesteckt. Hab noch nie gehört, daß dadurch etwas passiert ist.

Ein Drucker mit Parallelem Port gibt auch Meldungen zurück (Papierschacht leer, Tinte alle etc.


----------



## godi (26 November 2006)

Hallo!

Nein Software die einen Dongle für die Paralelle Schnittstelle benötigt haben wir nicht.

Wir haben halt nur den Adapter für den CAN Bus. Und die Software (CAN_Down von Dimter) dazu zeigt an das der Bus in Ordnung ist. Nur verlangt die Software bei der Übertragung eines neuen Projektes auf die SPS eine Rückmeldung die sie nicht bekommt.

Ich werde mal das mit dem Drucker testen ob da alles funktioniert. Ansonsten wird höchstwahrscheinlich eh was anderes Schuld haben.

godi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 November 2006)

godi schrieb:


> Wir haben halt nur den Adapter für den CAN Bus. Und die Software (CAN_Down von Dimter) dazu zeigt an das der Bus in Ordnung ist.


Dann hat aber doch die direktionale Druckerschnittstelle schon funktioniert, sonst würdest du vom CAN-Dongel doch keine Meldung bekommen!

Beim Dongel ist so ne Konfigurationssoftware bei, prüfe mal da die Einstellungen !


----------



## godi (26 November 2006)

Ja werde mir nochmal die ganzen Einstellungen ansehen aber auf nen alten Laptop mit win 95 funktioniert das Problemlos. Naja vielleicht habe ich was übersehen. Ich habe mich mit dem Programm auch überhaupt noch nicht beschäftigt da es mir auch erst letztens gezeigt wurde. 

Leider habe ich momentan keine Zeit in der Arbeit für Solche Sachen aber ich hoffe das es im neuen Jahr besser wird.

@UG
Kennst du die Software von Dimter?

godi


----------



## vladi (27 November 2006)

*Win95*

AHA, wäre auch eine Möglichkeit:
denn manche Programme von früher funktionieren super
auf DOS oder Win95/98 Rechner, mit 2000 oder XP nicht mehr.
Die können nämmlich nicht direkt auf die LPT oder COM schreiben!
So gibt es z.B. für VisualBasic keine Funktionen mehr, die direkt
die Ports beschreiben. Gibts zwar welche im www, aber funktionieren
nur bedingt(damit könnte man die LPT/COM Pins dir. ansteuern).
Warum habe ich seit Jahren auf meinem Laptop immer je eine Partition
Win98 SE, Win NT und Win 2000?

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## RaiKa (27 November 2006)

Kann es sein, dass das verwendete Kabel kein bidirektionales ist?

Gruß
raika


----------



## godi (27 November 2006)

RaiKa schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das verwendete Kabel kein bidirektionales ist?
> 
> Gruß
> raika


 
Hallo!

Die Hardware ab der Parallelen Schnittstelle ist in Ordnung sonst würde es auf dem alten Laptop auch nicht funktionieren.
Ausserdem steckt gleich auf der Schnittstelle der CAN Adapter drauf und dann gehts über den CAN Bus zur Steuerung.

godi


----------



## plc_tippser (27 November 2006)

Ich denke, das ist ein XP-Problem.

Gibt es die SW nicht auch in einer neueren Version?

pt


----------



## godi (27 November 2006)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist ein XP-Problem.
> 
> Gibt es die SW nicht auch in einer neueren Version?
> 
> pt


 
Wir haben da mehrere Versionen. Ich glaube die neuerste ist ca 1 Jahr. Mit der Funktionierst auch nicht.
Ja wie gesagt das ganze hat früher wer anders gemacht. Der hats mir eben letztens gezeigt und da wollten wir das am neuen Laptop machen und es hat nicht funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht das eventuell die Schnittstelle vom neuen Laptop beleidigt ist weil eben wer mit dem alten Programmierkabel vom FieldPG auf ner S5 Online gehen wollte.

godi


----------

